# Mini V brakes, Tektro RX5 v. 926AL



## urbiksux (Apr 7, 2010)

I plan to put a mini v on the front of my cross bike. It goes mostly on road now, but sometimes takes journeys through parks, mud and dirt. I want to lower the stem on the bike and clean up the front end. Mini Vs look clean and apparently work well. Seems ridiculous to spent the money for TRP mini Vs. I have heard good things about the Tektro RX5, but I am skeptical because QBP doesn't even carry them. QBP carries a Tektro 926AL. Any experience with that?


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

i used them for a while, stock they work nicely but you may have to deflate your tire for removal. They don't offer much mud clearance but that doesn't sound like an issue for your usage.


----------



## kev76534 (Feb 20, 2011)

I use 926AL without complaint and no plans to change them - although i didn't use the pads that came with. got some deore LX shoes and pads cheap and they definately do the job!! mini v's are mini v's. clearance will be the same no matter how much / little you spend.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

I love the 926AL; great brake. I simply used a noodle with a tension adjuster on it, so I just screw that down when I remove the wheel.


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

I've been using the RX5 on the front, and I'm not too happy with the quality of construction. The tension adjusters and the bushings seem pretty lousy- I get some binding when adjusting them. They are hard to get centered just right in my experience.

Maybe the 962 is better.


----------



## mozami (Nov 14, 2010)

tektro mini'V's work just fine...



jroden said:


> i used them for a while, stock they work nicely but you may have to deflate your tire for removal. They don't offer much mud clearance but that doesn't sound like an issue for your usage.



I dunno why your deflating tyres when taking wheels off?


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

mozami said:


> tektro mini'V's work just fine...
> 
> I dunno why your deflating tyres when taking wheels off?


The tire would not fit through the brake pads otherwise, they need to be set pretty close to function well. Does that answer "your" question?


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

The adjustable noodle is a great idea! I think it would allow enough cable slack to be able to operate the quick tension release to open up the brakes. I have some on order and can't wait to try them out.


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/s...PictureID=323768585014/a=103658770_103658770/


I have a RX5 and it works just fine. Get a Jagwire noodle with barrel adjuster to use with it, so you can attach the cable loose enough to open for wheel removal, and then take up more cable slack once the wheel is in. 

Don't waste your money on TRP; same thing as Tektro. In fact, so is Cane Creek.


----------



## mozami (Nov 14, 2010)

jroden said:


> The tire would not fit through the brake pads otherwise, they need to be set pretty close to function well. Does that answer "your" question?


use the adjustable noodle, surely the pads are not so close as to prevent using the quick release...


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

mozami said:


> use the adjustable noodle, surely the pads are not so close as to prevent using the quick release...


without the adjuster they were just barely too tight to get off, usually. I did not like the mud clearance so I ditched them before I owned them for very long. They are great brakes otherwise, if I was going to use a cross bike on the road a lot I would use them or if we raced in fairly dry conditions.


----------



## BearSquirrel (Mar 30, 2011)

If I thought that they would fit between my 45C tires and fenders I would be all over them. V-Brakes are way easier to adjust than Cantis.


----------



## Dr_UNIX (Dec 17, 2014)

The biggest difference between the 926AL and the RX5 is the arm length. The 926AL has 80mm arms[1], where as the RX5 has 85mm arms[2]. The arm length affects distance from rims (i.e., mud clearance) vs. braking "power". I have all of the Tektro 926AL, RX5, and TRP CX9.0. Also, the Tektro's are NOT the same as the TRP offerings (CX9.0 and CX8.4). The brake pads post sits out farther from the frame/fork with the TPR's. When you remove the noodle, the brakes "open up" as wide as your frame or fork. The Tektro's put the shoe post closer to the frame/fork (being behind the brake arms). Thus you can have trouble inserting really wide tires and have to let the air out of the tire first [with the Tektro's]. This is kinda weird given the TRP are made by Tektro. Look at a side picyure of the TRP CX vs. the Tektro's and you'll see what I mean. 1: TEKTRO BRAKE SYSTEMS) 2: TEKTRO BRAKE SYSTEMS


----------

